# How to return Verizon galaxy s3 to stock unrooted?



## luke1333

How can I return to stock unrooted? On Verizon s3 thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook

just download the stock unrooted image and flash it in Odin like you flashed the rooted image. I have never done it but from what I have read that is how you do it


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj

Here's the link, OP. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755386
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## luke1333

Thanks guys I sold mine for $575 to get developer edition

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdubau55

luke1333 said:


> Thanks guys I sold mine for $575 to get developer edition
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Cool. I wouldn't expect a whole lot of support for the dev version as the vast majority will have the normal version.


----------



## luke1333

jdubau55 said:


> Cool. I wouldn't expect a whole lot of support for the dev version as the vast majority will have the normal version.


I think you will be surprised and I can always run the same roms as locked version true?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook

but the rom would still be exactly the same kernal and all I believe


----------



## flameinthefire

when is the developer's edition coming out?


----------



## Jaxidian

luke1333 said:


> I think you will be surprised and I can always run the same roms as locked version true?


One would hope, but there are no guarantees in life. We won't actually know until it comes out and we try. Might be worth waiting a week or two to get it just to make sure.


----------



## Jayalanferguson

What's the advantage of developer version?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

Jayalanferguson said:


> What's the advantage of developer version?


In theory, just the "unlockable" bootloader where you can flash firmware that wasn't signed by Samsung.


----------



## Jayalanferguson

Can't you unlock the bootloader by rooting? My mecha was locked until I got home lol. I'm getting the GSIII but they don't carry the 32G in store is it worth the wait ordering one?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayalanferguson

I'm not a developer but am interested. Give me your opinion buy a 16G at store order a 32G or seek the developer version? I have never ran stock starting with the OG.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

Jayalanferguson said:


> Can't you unlock the bootloader by rooting? My mecha was locked until I got home lol. I'm getting the GSIII but they don't carry the 32G in store is it worth the wait ordering one?


You can't unlock the Verizon GS3 like you could the TBolt, unfortunately. At this time, nobody has figured out a way to truly/fully unlock it. However, the CM10 team sounds like they have a fairly elegant work-around that makes your boot time a bit longer but otherwise allows custom ROMs and kernels.


----------



## landshark

Jayalanferguson said:


> Can't you unlock the bootloader by rooting? My mecha was locked until I got home lol. I'm getting the GSIII but they don't carry the 32G in store is it worth the wait ordering one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


The bootloader on the Verizon SGS3 is locked AND encrypted. So you need a key code to fully unlock it. Devs are trying to figure out the best workaround.


----------



## luke1333

Jayalanferguson said:


> The bootloader on the Verizon SGS3 is locked AND encrypted. So you need a key code to fully unlock it. Devs are trying to figure out the best workaround.


The developer version hopefully they will all switch to it. No key necessary ready to go what's not to like

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buur

luke1333 said:


> Exactly but no work arounds in developer edition. I'm telling you guys developer phone will have tons of roms and kernels


Isn't this pretty dependent on a lot of devs actually buying the developer edition? Not sure how many people are going to pay $600 for a phone when they can get the subsidized version and just work on unlocking it.


----------



## Jaxidian

buur said:


> Isn't this pretty dependent on a lot of devs actually buying the developer edition? Not sure how many people are going to pay $600 for a phone when they can get the subsidized version and just work on unlocking it.


Won't need many. Just one or two to do the groundwork and then non-VZW devs can release for it based on that groundwork. Might need new groundwork performed for major (new dessert name) releases of Android.


----------



## luke1333

buur said:


> Won't need many. Just one or two to do the groundwork and then non-VZW devs can release for it based on that groundwork. Might need new groundwork performed for major (new dessert name) releases of Android.


Exactly only a couple are needed. If boot loader is unlocked just about anything can be ported to it. I know sense 4 is being working on for unlocked galaxy s3. I think development will take off within a week of the phone being released

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ker~Man

luke1333 said:


> Nope I recommend dropping $600 on the developer one if you can
> 
> Seek developer version but if you have upgrade use it and sell the phone for a ton like I did
> 
> Exactly but no work arounds in developer edition. I'm telling you guys developer phone will have tons of roms and kernels
> 
> The developer version hopefully they will all switch to it. No key necessary ready to go what's not to like
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


What's not to like is the fact that if you paid any attention to this thread, you can't possibly have had much faith and/or paience in our great dev's, and absolutely must NOW feel sudo-numbnut-ish because the version FROM Verizon has now received an unlocked BL via our dev's. No patience, no faith, no belief in our devs = complete waste of time in going through all the trouble for the Dev Edition this thread suggests. Hmmm... Maybe this has something to do with the fact that Sammy STILL hasn't released it and PROBABLY never will now solely because they knew it would get unlocked sooner rather than later? I'm sorry, but if you sold your Verizon GS-3, it's pretty laughable - yet I admit, SMART. The only good thing for those who did in waiting for the Dev Ed. is the vast amount of $$$ they got now can simply be used to repurchase the VZW one and STILL have a very nice amount of pocket change left over. The one's who should REALLY feel dumb is those who purchased these phones at top dollar in anticipation for the NON-EXISTENT Dev Edition! Goes to show - don't throw the ideas of great dev'ing out the window before they have had enough time to work their magic. All in all, this is yet another way, and my personal way, to tell VZW to grab their ankles and spell "R-U-N"!


----------



## icanhazdroid

KerMan said:


> What's not to like is the fact that if you paid any attention to this thread, you can't possibly have had much faith and/or paience in our great dev's, and absolutely must NOW feel sudo-numbnut-ish because the version FROM Verizon has now received an unlocked BL via our dev's. No patience, no faith, no belief in our devs = complete waste of time in going through all the trouble for the Dev Edition this thread suggests. Hmmm... Maybe this has something to do with the fact that Sammy STILL hasn't released it and PROBABLY never will now solely because they knew it would get unlocked sooner rather than later? I'm sorry, but if you sold your Verizon GS-3, it's pretty laughable - yet I admit, SMART. The only good thing for those who did in waiting for the Dev Ed. is the vast amount of $$$ they got now can simply be used to repurchase the VZW one and STILL have a very nice amount of pocket change left over. The one's who should REALLY feel dumb is those who purchased these phones at top dollar in anticipation for the NON-EXISTENT Dev Edition! Goes to show - don't throw the ideas of great dev'ing out the window before they have had enough time to work their magic. All in all, this is yet another way, and my personal way, to tell VZW to grab their ankles and spell "R-U-N"!


What the hell did I just read...


----------



## bobloblaw1

icanhazdroid said:


> What the hell did I just read...


Just the ramblings of a chemically altered/unbalanced mind that takes devving seriously. Like super seriously.

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid

bobloblaw1 said:


> Just the ramblings of a chemically altered/unbalanced mind that takes devving seriously. Like super seriously.
> 
> Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


Yeah.. I'm scared for him

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luke1333

KerMan said:


> What's not to like is the fact that if you paid any attention to this thread, you can't possibly have had much faith and/or paience in our great dev's, and absolutely must NOW feel sudo-numbnut-ish because the version FROM Verizon has now received an unlocked BL via our dev's. No patience, no faith, no belief in our devs = complete waste of time in going through all the trouble for the Dev Edition this thread suggests. Hmmm... Maybe this has something to do with the fact that Sammy STILL hasn't released it and PROBABLY never will now solely because they knew it would get unlocked sooner rather than later? I'm sorry, but if you sold your Verizon GS-3, it's pretty laughable - yet I admit, SMART. The only good thing for those who did in waiting for the Dev Ed. is the vast amount of $$$ they got now can simply be used to repurchase the VZW one and STILL have a very nice amount of pocket change left over. The one's who should REALLY feel dumb is those who purchased these phones at top dollar in anticipation for the NON-EXISTENT Dev Edition! Goes to show - don't throw the ideas of great dev'ing out the window before they have had enough time to work their magic. All in all, this is yet another way, and my personal way, to tell VZW to grab their ankles and spell "R-U-N"!


everybody says this is nothing but somebody running his mouth but he has good points and exactly what I thought. I sold my 32 white galaxy s3 for $585 & waited for dev one. Well Verizon one got unlocked and I bought a white 16 gb and used for the time for $390 then bought a 32 blue one for $410 & sold the 16 gb for $485 so in the end I made money and for the exact same thing so I came out better on the end!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

